# Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?



## VolkerT (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe heute das erste Mal auf Karpfen geangelt. Geangelt wurde an einem See 80 x 100m, 1,5 - 4m Tiefe.

Als Montage habe ich das "Method Feedern" ausprobiert.
Leider habe ich keinen Fischkontakt gehabt, der Nachnittag war dennoch sehr angenehm.

Beim angeln sind mir dann aber dennoch ein paar Fragen eingefallen:

1) wie häufig soll der Feeder neu mit Futter gefüllt werden? 
Ich habe ihn ca. 1/2 h im Wasser gelassen und ihn dann neu mit Futter gefüllt

2.) Ist meine Montage so O.K. (siehe Bild)?


Wie ihr auf dem Bild erkennen könnt habe ich mit 2 unterschiedlichen Montagen / Ködern geangelt

1) 10er Haken mit Nash Boilie Monster crab and crayfish (15 mm) am Haar
http://www.germantackle.de/Nash-Tackle-B...r-Crab-Crayfish


2) 6er Haken mit Carp Zoom Pellets Halibut 12 mm am Haar
http://www.askari-jagd.de/__WebShop__/pr...lets/detail.jsf

Als Grundfutter habe ich folgendes eingesetzt:
http://www.dynamitebaits.com/products/p/...ibut-groundbait
Dieses habe ich mit ca. 20% gemahlenem Hanfsamen vermischt

Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Immer her damit, als Anfänger kann man garnicht genug Info's bekommen.

Danke im Voraus
Gruß

Volker


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Für meinen Geschmack wär mir das Haar bei der kurzen Vorfachlänge etwas zu lang.

Jetzt im Winter würde ich sehr selten nachfüttern. Das Wasser ist kalt und daher sind die Fische weniger aktiv. Ich würde eher sehr wenig Futter drummachen und wenn nach einer Stunde nichts beisst, die Rute komplett umlegen an einen neuen Spot und die Fische so aktiv suchen.


----------



## Hümpfi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Sers,
Die Montagen an sich sehen sehr gut aus die Fangen auf jedenfall Fisch. Wie benutzt du das ganze? Klassisch an der Feederrute direkt danebensitzen damit man gleich reagieren kann oder mit Bissanzeiger und Freilauf?

Ich selbst benutze das Method System von Preston ich finde das hat einige Vorteile gegenüber dem System von Drennan. Zurzeit Fische ich die Körbe lieber auf Durchlauf, da bleiben einfach mehr Fische hängen und sie sind auch Sicherer gehakt. An deiner Stelle hätte ich denn Körb vil. öfters neu ausgeworfen so alle 10-15 min.. Das Geräusch des Korbes wenn er auf die Wasseroberfläche aufschlägt lockt die Fische an. Dein Futter ist soweit auch Gut daran sollte es nicht scheitern.

mfg


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack wär mir das Haar bei der kurzen Vorfachlänge etwas zu lang.
> 
> Fische so aktiv suchen.



|good:


----------



## VolkerT (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Sers,
> Die Montagen an sich sehen sehr gut aus die Fangen auf jedenfall Fisch. Wie benutzt du das ganze? Klassisch an der Feederrute direkt danebensitzen damit man gleich reagieren kann oder mit Bissanzeiger und Freilauf?


 
Ich habe die klassischen Feederruten und sitze daneben. Wobei meine vordere Rutenablage einen zusätzlichen Bissanzeiger besitzt (eigentlich unnötig) ist aber noch montiert vom sonstigen angeln.



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Ich selbst benutze das Method System von Preston ich finde das hat einige Vorteile gegenüber dem System von Drennan.


 
Worin liegen denn die Vorteile?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## jens37 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Servus,

Also ich fische nur mit dem Drennan System und hab jedes mal erfolg gehabt. Für meinen Geschmack ist das Haar zu lang. Meine Montage sieht folgender Massen aus. Vorfachmaterial ist Fluocarbon maximal 10 cm 8er Prologic Karpfenhaken wo das Öhr nach innen gebogen ist 10mm Boilie abstand zum Hakenschenkel maximal 5mm. Die erste Stunde füll ich das Method Feeder alle 15 min. neu. Dann cirka 30min.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Dir ist klar das wir Winter haben? Im Sommer kannst du das gerne machen, im Winter ist weniger aber mehr. Hauptsache man angelt da wo die Fische sind.

Angelst du da wo Fisch ist, fängt wenig Futter.
Angelst du da, wo kein Fisch ist, dann kannst auch mit dem LKW abkippen und wirst nichts fangen.

Der TE soll sich die tiefen Stellen suchen und Plätze, welche den Rest des Jahres Fisch bringen. Dann wenig füttern. Mein Tipp wäre, den Mix nicht mit Wasser, sondern mit Dip anzumixen. So wird die Lockwirkung im Wasser maximal, bei geringem tatsächlich vorhandenem Futter.


----------



## VolkerT (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp wäre, den Mix nicht mit Wasser, sondern mit Dip anzumixen. So wird die Lockwirkung im Wasser maximal, bei geringem tatsächlich vorhandenem Futter.



Was für einen Dip kannst du denn empfehlen?

Wäre ggf. auch Mais eine Alternative am Haar? In den wärmeren Monaten soll das ja auch ein guter Köder sein. Wie sieht es mit Mais im Winter aus?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Für mich ist Mais immer mehr als nur eine Alternative gewesen. Hab damit auch in überfischten Gewässern die besten und größten Fische fangen können.

Allerdings hab ich das bei längeren Futteraktionen genutzt, wo die großen Fische dann die kleineren Verdrängt haben. Ich denke, das du mit Mais an der Method Feeder evtl. zuviel Action von Kleinkram bekommen wirst. Da ist ein Boilie, oder aber Boilie+Mais, oder Boilie+Tigernuss schon nicht verkehrt, um zumindest ein wenig Selektiv fischen zu können.

Aber das hängt auch wieder vom Gewässer ab. In manchen sid nur Karpfen und Raubfische, da ist es kein Problem. Wenn aber zu dem Karpfen- noch ein Weissfisch- und Brassenbestand kommt, dann wirds unschön.

Ich bin ein Fan von den hier:
http://www.carpfishing.de/index.php...TCsid=e3ps5n5noc0tpk7avo5vh3var0&filter_id=56

Auch hier stellt sich die Frage, ob die Fische fischig, fruchtig oder cremig bevorzugen. So jedes Gewässer hat ja seine Eigenheiten. Der "The Source" Dip (und auch der Rest von der Sorte) ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsköder! Aber auch GLM und WhiteChoc sind super Köder.

Das ganze wird dann zwar recht teuer, aber es bringt wirklich teilweise erstaunliche Resultate. Hab das als Stick Mix im PVA Netz gefischt. Manchmal vergingen nur wenige Minuten bis zum Biss...
Ausserdem ist im Winter eben die Devise, "weniger ist mehr, dafür aber Qualität". 

Den Köder einen Tag vorher schon einmal Dippen, dann das Grundfutter mit dem Dip und ein paar Mini Pellets (damit sich der Klumpen unter Wasser auch auflöst) anrühren, umkneten und fischen. Und die Kombi hat auch eine gewissen Lockwirkung, da brauchst dann nicht so häufig nachfüttern.

Pellets z.B. 
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p1982_Dynamite-Baits-Marine-Halibut-Pellets.html


----------



## Hümpfi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

@VolkerT
Ich Finde die Preston Mulde schöner und einfacher zu handhaben. Zudem gibts die Preston Körbe vielseitiger. Ich kann sie mit einem Gummizug im Korb Fischen, feststehend (mit dem Speziellen Adapter) und Freilaufend(mit Quick Change Bead). Desweiteren bekomme ich bei Preston die Körbe bis 80gr. 

Zur Haarlänge, gerade beim Method Feedern muss man mit der Haarlänge des öfteren Experimentieren. Bei mir Varieren die Haarlängen je nach Beisverhalten Zwischen 1mm-20mm. Die meiste Zeit Fangen die längeren Haarlängen aber mehr Fisch.

mfg


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Hallo 
nun jetzt will ich auch  die method feeder ausprobieren bis jetzt erfolgreich mit feeder Körbe Montage jetzt ist der zeit gekommen wo die satz Karpfen bei uns Verein Gewässer so langsam auf die klassische Methode Köder nicht mehr beißen,somit bitet sich die neue selbes hack Montage am besten, ich habe mir jetz das Browning hybrid method feeder set und mini bolies auch von browning bestehlt -hacken habe ich schön Balzer bittet da einiges oder esp,wo ich immer mein bedenken bei der Sache habe kleine fische wenn die sich selbst hacken sind wahrscheinlich nicht in der läge das körb mit zu Zehen so mit schlechte biss Erkennung,zweite sache method feeder Blei Gewicht sind in der Regel nicht so schwer 20-30 40 gr ist es ausreichen damit sich die karpfen an rigs selbst hacken ;+


----------



## cyberpeter (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Hallo,

etwas schwer zu lesen der Text.... Ließ in Dir in Zukunft vielleicht nochmal durch bevor Du Ihn "frei gibst" ...

Zu den von Dir verwendeten "Browning hybrid method feeder" die es ähnlich auch von anderen Herstellern wie ESP gibt. Solange man nicht so weit werfen muß und auch nicht so tief fischt geht das recht gut. Bei weiten würfen und tiefen Wasser wird man, so zumindest meine Erfahrung, nicht viel Futter an den Platz bringen.

Das Problem bei den der Bißerkennung bei kleinen Fischen mit "Selbsthakmontage" kannst Du eigentlich nur über die Ködergröße und das Gewicht des Bleis "regeln". Ich glaube aber kaum, dass ein Fisch der einen 10er Boilie ins Maul bekommt kein 30er Blei bewegen kann.

Im Gegenzug ist ein 30er Blei für einen Karpfen fürs die "Selbsthakmontage" schon recht grenzwertig. Da sollte man recht kleine und dünne Haken (evtl. ohne Widerhaken) hernehmen, da die schneller ins Maul eindringen und den "Freilauf" recht hart einstellen dass hier schon mal ein "Anschlag" erfolgt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Hallo 
nun ja Mann kann natürlich die Körbe als lauf fischen somit kein selbst hackt Effekt aber mehr Fisch(kleine fische kleine Köder) so wie bei der normale feeder Angelei.

bei unser Vereins Gewässer sind es flache 2-3-max 6 Meter tiefe stehlen somit denke ich method feeder ist eine gute Wahl, wer kann mir noch was zu Köder Futter haken und Körbe für method feeder was sagen -wer kann mir was Empfehlen,auch Gewicht der Körbe und Länge von rigs Erfahrungen würden mich sehr interessieren. 

bei uns gibt es Satzkarpfen die nicht besonders groß sind max 6 kg aber auch gute schleie und karauschen und große Rotauge und Rotfeder das sind meine ziel fische mit method feeder,leider gibt es auch bei uns sehr viell klein Fisch,was das Angelei auf die etwas große friedfische nicht einfach macht.
Gruß P. :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

wen ich mit der karpfen rute fische,einfach ums blei futter drumm kneten und gut ists.

kauf mir nicht extra körbe dafür,fürs feedern siehst anderst aus .


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Hallo 
es ist aber ein neue Art feeder


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Hallo 
ich sehe viel Potential in der Methode,warum so viel Skeptiker |kopfkrat  

gerade für Vereins Gewässer wo Besatz fische eingesetzt werden denke ich mit method feeder ist Mann erfolgreich  :m

Skeptiker sollen etwas mehr erfahren über die Methode.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

powerpauer@ schau mal hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171531&page=267


für mich ist es nix neues,aber dafür extra körbe zu kaufen  brauch ich nicht.


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

@ carphunter2401.

oh nein Bitte,last doch mal die andere dran-ich brauche ein paar Tipps was die Method Feeder betrifft.#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

feedern,oder mit karpfenruten ??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

ich fische sehr gern/oft mit der feeder auf brassen,karpfen so geh ich vor.

wen noch fragen da sind kannst mir gern ne pn schreiben,oder gehst in friedfisch therad dort stehen viele beiträge drinn

ich fische das system von preston, seit ca 3 jahren sehr erfolgreich(feeder).

gefischt wird mit sehr feinem/gesiebten futter und eingeweichten pellets.

wen das futter nicht gesiebt ist,kann es sein das das futter  nicht am korb hält oder unvollständig aus der form kommt.


als köder nutze ich 6-10mm boilies,pellets,hartmais am haarvorfach.


die hakengrösse ist bei mir zwischen 10-16ener haken,als vorfach nehme ich ein 20iger vorfach maximal 12cm lang.


ich fische meistens 45g körbe, die reichen für den selbstanschlag locker aus.


die bisse kommen meistens knallhart,deswegen immer an der rute sitzen(mir ist 2 mal fast eine flötten gegangen)


als hauptschnur fische ich eine 0,22-0,25mm davor schalte ich eine geflochtene schlagschnur ca  6-10m.

 ich fische das ganze mit schnurclip,somit fische ich konstand auf meinem futterplatzt.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ln7...LSpRVtGLyK0hNwMfvdQIyre5&feature=results_main


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262702

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262178

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=244106&highlight=method+feedern

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237928&highlight=method+feedern

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219706&highlight=method+feedern


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Hallo 
 also geht doch aber ich dachte du kaufst dir kein extra Körb ???

danke für deine info Material .

Gruß P.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

ich fische auf karpfenruten das system nicht,da reicht das das blei ummandelt ist.

mit der feeder sieht es anderst aus,eine wird mit speed körb gefischt die andere mit method.


----------



## cyberpeter (30. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich sehe viel Potential in der Methode,warum so viel Skeptiker |kopfkrat
> 
> gerade für Vereins Gewässer wo Besatz fische eingesetzt werden denke ich mit method feeder ist Mann erfolgreich



Weil es zumindest zum Karpfenfischen für mich eher eine Notlösung als eine bevorzugte Angelart ist.

Mit einem PVA Bag oder Strumpf erziele ich genau die gleiche Wirkung bin aber wesentlich flexibler was die Bleiauswahl und die Futterauswahl und -menge angeht.

Einziger Nachteil von PVA dass es etwas teurer ist und man damit bei Regen nur schwer "arbeiten" kann. Für diese Fälle wird dann eben ein Teig um das Blei "geknetet" oder wenn es weitere Würfe aushalten soll eine Futterspirale verwendet.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Andal (30. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Feedern wird ja zuallererst über das Gebamsel definiert, das am Ende der Schnur hängt und nicht durch die Rute. Zur Not geht das auch mit einem Brandungsstecken.

Ob man nun den Teig in eine gute alte Fuadawurzn (Futterspirale) knetet, um ein Blei modeliert, oder ganz bequem in einen modernen Method-Feeder presst, spielt keine großartige Rolle. Auf den ersten Blick unterscheidet sich das auch kaum von einer Montage mit einem PVA-Sack. Trotzdem gibts da recht deutlich Unterschiede.

Bei der Methode will man eben nicht haben, dass das Futter binnen kürzester Zeit offen zugänglich ist. Es soll sich nur ein feiner Strom von Partikeln ablösen und die Fische animieren, dass sie in der direkten Umgebung nach defitgeren Happen suchen. Das ist dann der Hakenköder, der dank dem sehr kurzen Vorfach nahe an der Quelle liegt. Darin liegt auch der Vorteil der Methode, wenn man an Gewässern mit sehr vielen Kleinfischen angelt, wie das an den meisten Vereinsweihern der Fall ist.

Die Methode ist relativ selektiv, bringt aber in der Regel deutlich weniger Fische, als eine offene Fütterung, wie immer das man auch darstellen mag.


----------



## cyberpeter (30. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick unterscheidet sich das auch kaum von einer Montage  mit einem PVA-Sack. Trotzdem gibts da recht deutlich Unterschiede.
> 
> Bei der Methode will man eben nicht haben, dass das Futter binnen kürzester Zeit offen zugänglich ist. Es soll sich nur ein feiner Strom von Partikeln ablösen und die Fische animieren, dass sie in der direkten Umgebung nach defitgeren Happen suchen. Das ist dann der Hakenköder, der dank dem sehr kurzen Vorfach nahe an der Quelle liegt. Darin liegt auch der Vorteil der Methode, wenn man an Gewässern mit sehr vielen Kleinfischen angelt, wie das an den meisten Vereinsweihern der Fall ist.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. 

Bei den "modernen Methodfeederbleien" wie dem hier angesprochenen Browning hybrid wird realtiv lockeres Futter verwendet welches mit Hilfe der Moulde auf das Blei gepresst wird - sprich es löst sich, so es den Wurf und das Absinken "überlebt" hat sehr schnell auf. Soll es ja auch, weil man aufgrund der geringen "Futtermenge" hier oft "Leerwürfe" (Futter ohne Hakenköder) macht um "genügend" Futter am Platz zu haben.

Anders bei den "normalen" Methodfeederbleien mit Flügeln, Einkerbungen am Blei, Futterspiralen usw. oder normale Bleie wo eine "teigartige" deutlich zähere Masse um das Blei geknetet wird und je nach Konsistenz dann einige Zeit braucht um sich aufzulösen weshalb sie auch größere Wurfweiten und Spodtiefen meist gut "übersteht" und man kann auch größere Köder im begrenztem Maß mit einkneten. Das hast Du warscheinlich gemeint.

Bei PVA kann ich, wie bei den modernen Methods, eine relativ schnell "flüchtige" Masse einfüllen. Hauptvorteil des PVA ist, dass ich neben einer größeren Futtermenge dann auch mal ein paar größere Köder wie Boilies, Pellets als "Langzeitfutter" mit untermischen kann. Beim Method würde das nie halten.

Aber auch die "normalen Methods" kann ich mit PVA ersetzten. Man muß hier nur auf genügend Flüssigkeit achten (aber bitte kein oder wenig Wasser) und schon hat man im Beutel oder Strumpf eine zähe Masse die sich ähnlich langsam auflöst. 

Also ich sehe hier keine wirklichen Unterschiede ...

Besonders bei Kurzansitzen, die für diese Art der Fischerei ja wie gemacht ist, würde ich wenn es nicht gerade regnet, PVA immer vorziehen. Ich kann die PVA Bags oder Strümpfe schon Tage vorher zu Hause vorbereiten hänge sie am Wasser an den Haken oder ziehe das Vorfach durch je nachdem wie weit ich werfen muß und wie tief die Stelle ist oder wenn es ganz schnell gehen muß bereite ich zu Hause schon PVA mit durchgezogenem Vorfach und Köder vor. Dann muß ich das Vorfach nur noch einhängen und kann auswerfen - schnell geht es nicht. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt sind dann die nicht eingesauten Hände ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## powerpauer (30. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern - Montage so O.k.?*

Hallo
wie auch immer,ich werde die method jetz bei uns Verein Gewässer ausprobieren und berichten,kann gut sein das ich weniger Bisse habe dafür beissen die kleine auf meine mini bolies warscheinlich nicht mehr,somit kann ich bei der method feeder mit mitlere und großer Klientel rechnen und das ist genau die zielfisch die ich bei uns Angeln mochte,wenn ich auf das klein kram Lust habe dann kann ich mit Pose oder normale feeder die Angeln,das ist kein Problem denn bei uns gibt es genug klein fische.


----------

